# Northlake brewery bottle



## vincetomasini9 (Oct 2, 2017)

I found this clay beer bottle and was hoping to get people's thoughts is it worth anything or if so general thought on how much ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice Wisconsin bottle!  Definitely has some value but I am not sure how much...maybe one of the folks on here will know; if not, Wisconsin has a very organized group of bottle collectors and I am sure you could get some feedback from one of them.  I believe yours is one of the ones that has Brewery spelled Brewrey?


----------



## vincetomasini9 (Oct 3, 2017)

I got offered 300$ for the bottle and everyone at work where I found the bottle r saying it has to be worth more  and this guy that wants to buy it keeps msging me like he is getting a steal of a deal on this I'm  kinda lost

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi, Sorry I'm so late on this. Just saw the post. It is a heck of a bottle even with the damage. I can find out the fair market value if you still want to know.


----------



## x20 (Mar 25, 2018)

blobbottlebob told me about this post. I've collected Wisconsin stoneware bottles for 40 plus years and live less than a mile from the North Lake brewery which still stands. I'd like to make you an offer if you still have it. Please give me a call at 414-852-1500.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 25, 2018)

Welcome Peter to the forum. Hope you guys can link up.


----------

